# 1962 Raleigh Gran Sport



## Old Iron Bob (Sep 5, 2022)

Latest yard sale find. I think it is a 1962 Serial number is on bottom bracket RA 92XX.Looks all original except saddle I have an old Brooks to put on and tires. Its dirty and has faded paint. Tried to clean some chrome and it came out good. Its my winter project to take apart and clean and polish. 23 1/2" frame


----------



## bikerbluz (Sep 5, 2022)

Sweet! Congrats on your find. Be a lot of fun bringing this one back.


----------



## juvela (Sep 5, 2022)

-----

1962 was the launch year for the GB model Coureur 66 brakeset

---

interesting to see how nearly identical is the frame to the Gran Prix model of ca. 1968-70

---

bottom bracket assembly appears it mayhave been manufactured by Thomas D. Cross & Sons Ltd.

expect gear block is a 5V

have you checked as yet to see maker, Cyclo and TDC were two UK producers or it may have swum over across the channel...

would expect original drive chain from Renold, given six decades of age it of course may have been replaced!

handlebar wrap from GEM

are wheel rims Dunlop or are they other

---

if convenient, could you please post an image of the fork blade transfer

---

shall look forward to seeing updates as you work with this machine

be it on front hob or are others in queue before it?

-----


----------



## Old Iron Bob (Sep 5, 2022)

Thanks for the info. It might be a little while before I get to it. I took off the water bottle cage to uncover a beautiful blue paint. I will look for a name on the rims. and post a photo. I found a seller of the 1962 decals if I ever decide to repaint.


----------



## juvela (Sep 5, 2022)

-----

wrt respray -

owned a Lenton Clubman from the late forties that was this same colour or something close to it...

it can be quite eye-catching when polished and posed in direct sun

when cleaning the paint you'll want to put on the kid gloves for the decalcomania since it is not clear coated

looks like it should clean up beautifully... 😉 


-----


----------



## Old Iron Bob (Sep 8, 2022)

A few more photos. Dunlop rims, crank arms marked N


----------



## Old Iron Bob (Sep 8, 2022)

If I ever decide to repaint I found a decal set


----------



## juvela (Sep 10, 2022)

-----

thanks very much for the additional information

the N marking on the cycle's crank arms stands for Nicklin

-----


----------



## Coalfield (Sep 15, 2022)

It takes a lot of work but many of them clean up nicely, 😓 ,with a few replacement consumables.


Lately, I have gotten a couple of 'new' bikes on the road and partially refurbed several others from my group.  *But, *there is a late '70s Carlton, hi-ten, that would glow and glide with a good cleaning and regreasing.


----------



## Coalfield (Sep 15, 2022)

Just repeated juvela in above comment.

regarding GranSport rear derailleur, I’m running it on Rickert with 14-28 fw.


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Sep 15, 2022)

Oh so very nice... I can see many happy hours cleaning that one up.


----------



## borgward (Sep 17, 2022)

Saw a red one at thrift store in Dripping Springs TX last winter. $20. Frame was taller than yours, so did not buy. Might still be there. Hope it finds a good home.


----------

